# He That Is Not With Me Is Against Me



## ikon

*P*hrase into *L*atin please-

He That Is Not With Me Is Against Me


----------



## jazyk

Is qui non est pro me est contra me.


----------



## ikon

Thank you for your help with the conversion.


----------



## kreiner

Vulgata: "Qui non est mecum, adversum (_Vulgata Clementina_: contra) me est" (Luc. XI, 23).


----------



## Kevin Beach

I wonder whether it could be expressed even more pithily as:

*Adversum qui non mecum*

I put _Adversum_ first to emphasise it. In my experience, those who use the phrase are usually of a type who are eager to find adversaries.

I omit _me_ after _adversum_ because it can be inferred from _mecum_.

I omit _est_ because it is implicit and the sentence loses nothing by its lack.

Or have I taken my sense of Latin verbal efficiency too far?


----------



## ws32

I omit _me_ after _adversum_ because it can be inferred from _mecum_.  Unfortunately you can not omit that me, "adversum" needs the accusative.But if you  interpret "adversum" as "enemy",then your translation attempt becomes an excellent attempt.  It/He is an enemy... Adversum (est)...


----------



## Kevin Beach

ws32 said:


> I omit _me_ after _adversum_ because it can be inferred from _mecum_.  Unfortunately you can not omit that me, "adversum" needs the accusative.But if you  interpret "adversum" as "enemy",then your translation attempt becomes an excellent attempt.  It/He is an enemy... Adversum (est)...


Thanks for that. Do you mean that the first _me_ can't be omitted because it has to be accusative, whereas the _me_ in _mecum_ is ablative?


----------



## ws32

Can't be omitted because there is not a grammatical rule that let you omit it and ,that adversum (preposition) , really needs that me (accusative).It is like if you write : He That Is Not With Me Is Against X. Against who or Against what? But if you interpret adversum as an adjective (enemy,hostile,inimical,opposed,adverse,averse) then your translation has still a meaning .The meaning that you get is He That Is Not With Me Is An Enemy ,which is not so far from your target.


----------

